# Reliable Steroid Supplier



## dr_syringe (Jan 13, 2006)

http://ironmagazine.com


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

dr_syringe said:
			
		

> http://takeitinthepooper.us


Get the fuck off this site asshole.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

*I ordered from that site and they ripped me off......took all the money out of my account and didnt send me a thing...
If I ever find you I will kill you and eat your children.*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I ordered from that site and they ripped me off......took all the money out of my account and didnt send me a thing...*
> *If I ever find you I will kill you and eat your children.*


 
Your right. I ordered $200 worth the D-bol and received $3 worth of baby asprins


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 13, 2006)

haha...i hope none of the idiots on this forum actually throw their money away here


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha legit jokers on the net, don't be trusting that shit.


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice website. On the cycles page, I see you suggest a 12 week D-Bol cycle. You call it the [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIAMOND PATTERN CYCLE. 

You definitely seem like an educated source. Keep up the good work. [/FONT]


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 13, 2006)

I say bannn his azz. This site does not need that shit. lol . Internet scammers. Why not 20 weeks on 1500mg sust a week. a diamond cycle. i am kidding, this is bull. shut him down!!!!!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2006)

Odds are he's already gone.  Trolls like that hit this site on random occasions.  They pop in, create an account, post some bullshit promo for thiser bullshit site and then vanish into cyberspace.

Thier post usually lasts all of 2 to 5 minutes before someone calls them out.  This particular post lasted all of 3 minutes before PT shut him down.  In fact, I'd wager PT would have had his reply up within 30 seconds if he could type faster


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Odds are he's already gone. Trolls like that hit this site on random occasions. They pop in, create an account, post some bullshit promo for thiser bullshit site and then vanish into cyberspace.
> 
> Thier post usually lasts all of 2 to 5 minutes before someone calls them out. This particular post lasted all of 3 minutes before PT shut him down. In fact, I'd wager PT would have had his reply up within 30 seconds if he could type faster


Correct but I'm like Fred G. Sanford and have a hard time with my arthritis. Oh by the way the G. stands for "Good one whit"

PT


----------

